# Currently in a Mental Health Unit



## amylouise12 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll keep this short and sweet. Many of you who know me will know I've been suffering with DP/somatic depression for 3 and a half years now and finally I feel I am getting the right help, I'm on 500mg Depekote for stabalizing my mood, 250mg quitiopine and benzos (when as needed) this is my week 1 update.

Apart from waking up drowsy, I'm getting less numnbess (something I really struggled with) as the day goes on and at night have had blips of where I see a light, a way out... this gives me hope as it's early days and the meds haven't really kicked in full force yet.

Upon my stay here at the Unit I've seen various doctors, phychs who have diagnosed me bipolar so primarily want to work on getting me into a stable mood first before working on any other existing issues.

I must say it has been a lovely, welcoming experience and I am continuing to heal mentally and emotionally. It would be nice to know hoe everyone else is doing..

Amy x


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Best of luck to you! I may be starting Depekote or Lamictal some day soon. I hope you get a chance to give us all an update once in a while. Stay strong and stay safe


----------



## jaiespoir (Jul 13, 2014)

A few years ago when I was younger, I was sent to a mental health unit because nothing else was working.

I honestly think it was the best thing that happened to me. I'm not 100% "cured" but now when I get bouts of depression, anxiety, or DPDR I can recognize it right away and I am able to cope with it. I don't completely shut down anymore and I have a much more positive outlook on the situation.

I learned that if you work with the doctors, and are honest with them it's the most beneficial. A lot of doctors don't understand DPDR or brush it off as an anxiety symptom, so I found I really needed to advocate for myself. It ended up being a win-win situation; the doctors learned some more about DPDR and I got some help that I needed.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope u feel better soon xx


----------

